# Books on systematic Theology



## JesusIsLord (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello brothers just wanted to start studying systematic theology more in-depth. Are there any books you suggest? Ive already taken a systematic theology primer but want a deeper resource. Thank you brothers


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 23, 2014)

The classic is Mr. Berkhof's Systematic Theology.
There may be a better version than the combined version here. Do some research.
Systematic Theology: Louis Berkhof - Hardcover, Book | Ligonier Ministries Store

For a much less comprehensive, yet excellent resource,
RC Sproul's "What is Reformed Theology?" Superb readable explanations of major doctrines.
What Is Reformed Theology?: Dr. R.C. Sproul - Paperback, Book | Ligonier Ministries Store


----------



## yeutter (Jan 23, 2014)

Charles Hodge may be a little heavy reading but is the old scholastic reformed standard.


----------



## ThyWord IsTruth (Jan 23, 2014)

A good primer on systematic theology is "The Marrow of Theology" by William Ames (1576-1633). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 23, 2014)

I've found à Brakel's four volume _The Christian's Reasonable Service_ to be one of my favorites. It is detailed yet pastoral. There is much good theology and also much that directly applies to day to day life. As Joel Beeke writes: "The uniqueness of à Brakel's work lies in the fact that it is more than a systematic theology ... à Brakel's intent in writing is inescapabale. He intensely wishes that the truths expounded may become an experiential reality in the hearts of those who read. In a masterful way he establishes the crucial relationship between objective truth and the subjective experience of that truth."

You can find all four volumes for free in pdf here: The Christian's Reasonable Service: à Brakel's Magnum Opus

Or in hardcover (always better!) here: The Christian's Reasonable Service, 4 vols. - Reformation Heritage Books


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 23, 2014)

5-Point Baptist said:


> A good primer on systematic theology is "The Marrow of Theology" by William Ames (1576-1633).



One of my all-time favorites!


----------



## Sensus Divinitas (Jan 23, 2014)

Something that is really accessible is Michael Horton's _The Christian Faith_. It's a really great book. Also, you can't go wrong with Hodge or Ames (as others have mentioned).


----------



## ThyWord IsTruth (Jan 23, 2014)

reaganmarsh said:


> 5-Point Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > A good primer on systematic theology is "The Marrow of Theology" by William Ames (1576-1633).
> ...



I love the way Ames works from the main point backwards, continually splitting his topic into two more points....amazing. 
My 13 year old son will be reading his first systematic soon and it will be Ames' "The Marrow of Theology." Easy enough for him to grasp, yet thorough enough to be worth reading. He read "Holiness" by J.C. Ryle last year and he loved it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 24, 2014)

5-Point Baptist said:


> reaganmarsh said:
> 
> 
> > 5-Point Baptist said:
> ...



Train up a child, brother. Grace to you.


----------



## JM (Jan 24, 2014)

John Gill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProtestantBankie (Jan 24, 2014)

Dabney's Lectures in Systematic Theology are available on kindle for £0.77 - whatever this is in new money. Probably a $1 or so.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Systematic-...26&sr=8-1&keywords=Dabney+Systematic+Theology


----------



## Gesetveemet (Jan 24, 2014)

If I could begin again I would first read and reread the "Westminster Confession of Faith" the Reformed "Three Forms of Unity" and there commentaries.
Keep in mind that Systematics if you are not careful sometimes cause a person to stand on a hill without reading other "opinions" whereas you can study
the above mentioned standards for years and years and come away with a wonderful understanding of the Christian faith if the LORD should give application to the heart. 

Blessings,


----------



## Cymro (Jan 24, 2014)

What about the New Systematic Theology by Dr Robert Reymond


----------



## py3ak (Jan 24, 2014)

The suggestion to begin with the confessions is very wise. They are not merely the formulations of one theologian, but the joint testimony of a national church.
Subsequent to that, Calvin's Institutes of the Christian Religion are of permanent value. I'd leave a lot of things unread before that one. There are no substitutes or surrogates.
Bavinck's Reformed Dogmatics are genuinely epic.
And Francis Turretin's Institutes of Elenctic Theology provide a solid and detailed survey of Reformed positions over against our various antagonists.
I personally like John Brown of Haddington's Systematic Theology (previously A Compendious View of Natural and Revealed Religion) for its clarity, suggestiveness, and warmth. But the other volumes mentioned are not inferior to it, and have certainly been more widely influential.


----------



## stephen2 (Jan 24, 2014)

I agree with others who have suggested you begin with the confessions, and I think the next place to go is *Berkhof* and *Reymond*. They are two very accessible systematics that are also thorough. I definitely would _not_ begin with Turretin, Hodge or Dabney. Dabney and Turretin, in particular, are tremendous but it would be wise to have read something else first... 

I can't speak for John Brown's systematic because I am waiting for mine to arrive. Another excellent place to begin is with *Morton Smith*.


----------



## Logan (Jan 24, 2014)

I like Turretin but find it a little thick. I read through Hodge a while back and really enjoyed it particularly because he would present opposing views or beliefs (whether Roman Catholic or heathen) and would discuss the problems with them. Then he would present the biblical view. It's very topical and was accessible for me at least. I really appreciated the fairness with which he would treat opposing views. That said, it's a long read!

The Westminster Confession is a very good place to start, and I found A.A. Hodge's commentary on it to be short but thought-provoking and enlightening.


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 24, 2014)

Also keep in mind that there are some systematic theologies that are best to read through (Calvin comes to mind) and others that you might have on the shelf as a reference without necessarily reading straight through at once (i.e. most of the multi-volume sets).


----------



## SolaSaint (Jan 24, 2014)

No Wayne Grudem?


----------



## lynnie (Jan 24, 2014)

If you are working with teens or an adult small group, Sinclair Ferguson's book is very basic and well done, with scripture references and an easy to understand writing style. 

The Christian LIfe: A Doctrinal Introduction: Sinclair B. Ferguson: 9781848712591: Amazon.com: Books

I really like Culver's ST. A lot of history included. 

Systematic Theology: Biblical and Historical: Culver Robert Duncan: 9781845500498: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## JOwen (Jan 24, 2014)

Hamalas said:


> I've found à Brakel's four volume _The Christian's Reasonable Service_ to be one of my favorites. It is detailed yet pastoral. There is much good theology and also much that directly applies to day to day life. As Joel Beeke writes: "The uniqueness of à Brakel's work lies in the fact that it is more than a systematic theology ... à Brakel's intent in writing is inescapabale. He intensely wishes that the truths expounded may become an experiential reality in the hearts of those who read. In a masterful way he establishes the crucial relationship between objective truth and the subjective experience of that truth."
> 
> You can find all four volumes for free in pdf here: The Christian's Reasonable Service: à Brakel's Magnum Opus
> 
> Or in hardcover (always better!) here: The Christian's Reasonable Service, 4 vols. - Reformation Heritage Books



Took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## ProtestantBankie (Jan 27, 2014)

Van Oosterzee's Christian Dogmatics from 1872 is a work I've picked up recently, undoubtedly of some use although very weak on Baptism.


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 27, 2014)

SolaSaint said:


> No Wayne Grudem?



Nope.

Grudem has his merits, but the problems make it a poor introduction in my humble opinion. Better to start with something solid and then profit from other works later.


----------



## tman (Jan 27, 2014)

G.H. Kersten's "Dogmatics"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Somerset (Jan 27, 2014)

Cymro said:


> What about the New Systematic Theology by Dr Robert Reymond



I think this is, sadly, out of print at present.


----------



## jogri17 (Jan 29, 2014)

Start with the Reformed Confessions and Catechisms (Westminster Standards and 3 forms of Unity). Move to Bavinck's ''Our Reasonable Faith'' which is a one volume systematic theology which was designed for use in adult Sunday School classes; Than you need to Read Calvin's Institutes at least once- It is a classic, then move to Berkhof's Systematic theology (which is simply an abridgement of Bavinck's 4 volume Refomed Dogmatics), and finally if you have the time and money invest in the 4 volume Bavinck Reformed Dogmatics. Add Robert Reymond's A New Systematic Theology 2nd Edition or Horton's Systematic Theology which brings up to date much that is in Berkhof. But they don't go into indepth as Bavinck. If you have some extra money, through in Turretin's 3 volume Institutes of Ecclectic Theology- THE classic treatment of Reformed theology until the early 20th century (Hodge taught from this until his volumes were completed).


----------



## stephen2 (Jan 30, 2014)

I just discovered that Berkhof's systematic (which has been recommended a number of times here) is available online or for download (free!). I also wanted to add that I have just started digging in to John Brown of Haddington's Systematic Theology and find it absolutely wonderful. They are hard to find but if you can find a used copy it is well worth the purchase.


----------



## jogri17 (Jan 30, 2014)

Somerset said:


> Cymro said:
> 
> 
> > What about the New Systematic Theology by Dr Robert Reymond
> ...



You can still buy it on Kindle and Logos Bible software. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark-Tillian (Jan 31, 2014)

The Confessions are, without question, the place to start. Morton Smith's "Harmony of The Westminster Standards" is the first volume I'd purchase. A.A. Hodge's "Outlines" is also very good, as is Berkhof as a beginning point.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 31, 2014)

JesusIsLord said:


> Hello brothers just wanted to start studying systematic theology more in-depth. Are there any books you suggest? Ive already taken a systematic theology primer but want a deeper resource. Thank you brothers



Jenson, Robert. _Systematic Theology_ vol. 1. Oxford University Press. Very difficult but has a number of promising insights. His format, while having some drawbacks, is much superior to most ST's formats.
Jenson, Robert. _America's Theology: Jonathan Edwards_. Oxford University Press. Takes a lot of the above insights and evaluates Jonathan Edwards in light of them. A bit easier to read than his ST.


----------

